# What should I do?



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

So I noticed the other day that there is a spot above my hedgehog's right ear, it looks a little pink, possibly swollen/irritated. This is the first time I've seen it and I noticed it right away.

I haven't changed anything/done anything different, so should I wait and see if it goes away? Apply something? Go to the vet? Or any other ideas please?

Thanks.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

The members of this site are great and will have the answer to your question but IMO even though HHC is the greatest hedgehog site it will never replace/equal a good VET.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

Thats fine, I'm not trying to replace a vet. I'm new to hedgehogs so I'm curious if it might be something common, or maybe not. I don't want to run to a vet all the time I have a problem :/


----------



## gyaku (Jul 9, 2009)

First off, where did you get your hedgehog? Store or breeder?
Second, what kind of background do you know about your hedgehog? Like for example it commonly fought with its brother/sister when it was young?
Third how old is your hedgehog?
Forth has your hedgehog been in pain because of it, or it just doesn't look very nice?
Sorry if I am asking so many questions.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

No worries!

I bought it from a store (actually my girlfriend bought it for me, I was there though)
Its around 8 months old. 
I do not know its background, it was in a tank with another hedgehog, and as far as I know, they weren't fighting.
I did touch it, and it didn't flinch or react as if it was in pain. It was just something new I noticed, and I was just being pre-emptive before it potentially go serious.

Its an African Pygmy Hedgie, it has corncob bedding, its cage is plastic bottom/wire top cage. It has a heater on oneside to keep the temp up.
I feed it 'Hedgehog Food', and he has a water bottle.

Anything else I should provide?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

its possible that its an ingrown quill or he even could have just poked himself with a nail while scratching, I would just keep an eye on it for the next few days and see if it gets bigger or if it goes away. As long as your guy is eating, drinking a pooping normally and is acting normal i wouldn't panic.

Now as for the housing of your hedgehog, corncob bedding is not good for hedgies as it can get caught in penile sheaths in males and it also goes moldy quickly. Aspen shavings, liners or even carefresh bedding is much better for them. Also any commercially prepared "hedgehog food" is garbage and can even be dangerous to our hedgies. It was developed for european hedgehogs which are not even sold in north america. High quality, low fat, cat food is what is reccommended for hedgehogs now. There is a pinned list under "Nutrition" here on HHC that lists alot of good foods for hedgies. It would be great if you could have a look and switch your guy over to that. You mention that you have a Heater at one side of your cage, what kind of heater do you have? Also do you have a wheel for him? Hedgies need to have a solid surface wheel to run on as they will run miles in a night. Good luck with your new guy and please keep us posted on how he's doing.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

Ok! Thank you! I'll definately keep an eye on it. I like my little guy and I wanna make sure he's ok 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## gyaku (Jul 9, 2009)

As said before NEVER use Corncobe, I even got PJ's pets (Londonderry, Edmonton) to change it to Aspen shavings, since Sonic's brother died because of the molding in the genitals... One of my friends picked him up, and he died 2 weeks later. Sonic is doing fine which is good. About the food, everyone kinda makes their own unique mixture, the only hints I can tell you is read the ingredients, they are labeled as to how much in it. The first one has the most content, and you want it to be Chicken or Turkey or some other kind of meat, also look for corn meal. If corn meal is one of the top don't buy it, hedgehogs have a hard time digesting it, its a filler and doesn't supply much nutrition. I myself am trying out Promenence Cat Food, Kibbles, and Spikes Delight (not sold in Canada, I get mine via a friend in the states)


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2009)

Appreciate all the help and comments. 

First off, I did have to leave for work, but when I did return, there is no bald spot anymore, and the skin no longer looks red. So whatever it was, it was just temporary.

I will look into aspen shavings for his bedding. He did get one caught in his penile sheath, but we did get it out, and I read that if you do use corncob bedding, then you should check everyday, which I do.

I did have a wheel, but it was wire, I'll look for a solid surface one asap.

I did look at his food, and yes, many of the first ingredients do have corn in them, so I will try something else.

His heater is one that sticks onto plastic type cages, it is the only on that is "legal" to put on a plastic one. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

KRakhis said:


> His heater is one that sticks onto plastic type cages, it is the only on that is "legal" to put on a plastic one.


Do you mean an under cage type of heater pad that sticks to the underside of the cage?
If you do, you will still need another type of heater, either ceramic emitter, or a space heater. This is because the air is still cold. The emitter/space heater will make the entire area, and surrounding air warm for the hedgie to come out and play. Otherwise, you'll end up with a hedgie who refuses to come out of hiding because the air outside of his bed is too cold.

And, what do you mean by "legal"? And what kind of cage do you have?


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

Ah ha, that would explain a lot. 

Yes it's on that sticks to the bottom of the cage.
Its the smallest one rated for those, thats what I meant by legal. The higher rated ones are said to potentially melt the plastic and cause fires. I'll get another heater.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

be very careful with the heater you have..even though its safe for plastic cages, hedgies can get low temp burns if they lay on the heater for to long...even though it doesn't feel that hot.


----------



## gyaku (Jul 9, 2009)

I think the best overall heaters are the overhead heat lamps, also you can see into the cage during the night which is an added bonus.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

gyaku said:


> I think the best overall heaters are the overhead heat lamps, also you can see into the cage during the night which is an added bonus.


Just to add...However, some hedgies will SEE the red light and refuse to come out, while others are ok with the light. So many chose to use ceramic emitters, rather than the "night time" red bulbs, as the ceramic emitters produce no light, only heat.

If you decide to get the red lights, make sure the store allows an exchange, just in case. ^_^

Oh, and for information on the emitters, do a search(located upper right corner) for "ceramic heat emitter" and you will get lots of info on them, especially all the stuff that you need, as the most important part of the entire setup is the thermostat, because that will help maintain the temp, and keep your hedgie from getting burnt.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Do not use red heat bulbs as a heat source. Some hedgehogs will not leave their bed under red light. The heat source needs to be a ceramic heat emitter that produces heat with no light.


----------



## Krakhis (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks again for all the help, I'm going to get my hedgie new food, a better wheel, and new bedding today.


----------

